# webspace



## Benedikt (7. April 2003)

Hoi!
Jo, ich hab schon die Suche betätigt und mich auch schon im inet umgesehen. Jedoch spielen eure erfahrungen eine wichtige rolle für mich  .
Ich suche einen möglichst schnellen Host, der folgende Vorraussetzungen erfüllt:

-php unterstützung & mysql db;
-unbegrenzt traffic
-50-200 mb speicher
-1-3.de domain/s, pop3 fächer spielen keine rolle
-geld spielt keine rolle  
 (aber sowas unter 30 € im Monat wär schon klasse  )

vieeeeelen dank, 

 

Benedikt


----------



## ultrakollega (7. April 2003)

*oha*

nix ganz richtig da dieses beitrag???

move it!


----------



## Sebastianus (7. April 2003)

Also das einzige Problem sehe ich in dem unlimitierten Traffic! Sowas macht keiner mehr! Wären ja auch blöde! Also bis 50GB sollte da was zu finden sein - das wäre es aber auch schon!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. April 2003)

Wenn Gled keine rolle spielt, dann hast du überall unbegrenzt traffic  - *spassbeiseite* hier is die richtige anlaufstelle: http://www.webhostlist.de/host/info/webhosting.php3

ciao


----------



## antihero (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastianus _
> *Also das einzige Problem sehe ich in dem unlimitierten Traffic! Sowas macht keiner mehr! Wären ja auch blöde! *



cyon.ch
Gibts schon noch...  Jedenfalls in der Schweiz. 
Es gibt auch andere Anbieter welche Traffic unbegrenzt anbieten. cyon ist mir gerade eingefallen.

Zu deiner GRundsätzlichen Frage weiss ich aber auch keine Antwort, kenne mich mit Webspace in Deutschland nicht gut aus, ich nehme mal nicht an das du in der CH hosten willst... 

antihero


----------



## blubber (7. April 2003)

Benedikt, wie wärs, wenn du das nächste mal die Suchfunktion benutzten würdest? Das Thema Webspace wurde hier schon 30291204ß340XÖasdfosd mal durchgesprochen, außerdem bist du im falschen Forum.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials66097.html


----------



## Benedikt (7. April 2003)

hmm komisch @ blubber
also ich hab wiegesagt schonma gesucht, aber nix gefunden.
naja, aufjedenfall denke ich, das ichh mich auch für den anbieter dem du im verlinktem thread gepostet hast entschieden hab  

danke,
Benedikt

ps:und wegar falschem forum, also ich hab ja schon einige angebote gefunden, die unbegrenzt traffic volumen und genügend plattenspeicher haben, jedoch ohne php/mysql, drum dacht ich mir das das php forum passend wär. wohin den sonst, und wie kann ich verschieben?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Benedikt _
> *ps:und wegar falschem forum, also ich hab ja schon einige angebote gefunden, die unbegrenzt traffic volumen und genügend plattenspeicher haben, jedoch ohne php/mysql, [...]*


Siehe Beiträge von mir im Webserver-Forum im Bezug auf 'unlimited traffic'. Du kannst dir auch gerne die Diskussion zu 'unlimited' in der WebHostList reinziehen, allerdings gleich vor weg: ~~ 150 Antworten in einem Thread. Wenn du suchen würdest, würde dich das Ergebnis erschlagen.



> drum dacht ich mir das das php forum passend wär.


Nö, da gehören PHP-Programmier-Probleme hin.



> wohin den sonst, und wie kann ich verschieben?


Du selber gar nicht. Dafür sind die Mods zuständig.

// moved to Webserver-Forum.


----------



## Tim C. (7. April 2003)

http://www.prosite.de - Traffic unbegrenzt von deutschem Hoster. Nur um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen stat über Sinn und Zweck vom Verschieben zu reden.


----------



## AntichristSuperstar (8. April 2003)

http://www.yeloohost.de

nicht ungebrenzter traffic, aber sehr preiswert, monatliche zahlung und sauschnell


----------



## Benedikt (8. April 2003)

danke für die tipps


----------

